
Google misses deadline for L.A. city e-mail system - timr
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-google-la-20100724,0,4379217.story?track=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+latimes%2Fbusiness%2Fsmallbusiness+%28Los+Angeles+Times+-+Small+Business%29
======
nysauhem
Does anybody have details on what security requirements remain to be met? I've
always thought of Google as being pretty good with data security

~~~
eitally
Not sure, but these two articles do a quite good job of explaining the
intricacies of the City of LA's contracts with both Google and CSC. This has
been a very high profile contract and I wouldn't be surprised if the issue was
primarily that not all of the right people on both sides had a good enough
understanding of the current architecture and capabilities of Google/Apps
going in, and someone was surprised. It could have been something simple, like
the fact that Google doesn't encrypt user data (it obfuscates it), or that
they can't guarantee US citizenship of support staff, even if the data is
stored within the contiguous 48.

[http://www.infolawgroup.com/2010/05/articles/cloud-
computing...](http://www.infolawgroup.com/2010/05/articles/cloud-
computing-1/whats-in-googles-saas-contract-with-the-city-of-los-angeles-part-
one/)

[http://www.infolawgroup.com/2010/06/articles/cloud-
computing...](http://www.infolawgroup.com/2010/06/articles/cloud-
computing-1/whats-in-googles-saas-contract-with-the-city-of-los-angeles-part-
two/)

------
invisible
Huh? [http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/07/introducing-google-
ap...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/07/introducing-google-apps-for-
government.html)

One month late does not seem overly drastic in the world of government
mandates.

~~~
joezydeco
Having recently bid on a project for a notorious government agency (cough
cough POSTAL SERVICE) you can be assured that _your_ work has to be done and
submitted before the deadline and not a millisecond later... but they can take
their own sweet millenium in getting back to you (if ever). That's just the
way it works.

